# Digital Camera



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Im looking to buy a new digital camera, Im not too picky on the specifics. I just want something affordable, reliable, and above all something that wont break after three weeks. Im pretty much only going to use it to post pics online, and catch special moments. I've visited Best Buy a few times but, it seems like their cheapest camera is nearly $200. . . . anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

check out the kodak easyshare cameras at kodak.com. i have the cx6330 and love it. im not sure on the price though


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hey you will want to get a camera with optical zoom not digital zoom digital just crops the image so it becomes pixelated and ruins the quallity of the pictures.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

guppyart said:


> hey you will want to get a camera with optical zoom not digital zoom digital just crops the image so it becomes pixelated and ruins the quallity of the pictures.


oo thats why they look like crap when you zoom forever!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> oo thats why they look like crap when you zoom forever!


ya I know my parents bought a digital camera a few years ago but didn't do there research so it only has digital zoom. So I am also looking for a good high quality camera for cheap.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Just aboid Fujifilm, that's my opinion...
Canon and Nikon should do goood.


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

what do you think of sonycyber shot?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, dunno but my friends do not suggest me to purchase that.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

1.) be sure to get optical zoom
2.) avoid fujifilm
3.) research. . . 

okay thanks, this will help a lot when i go to get one


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine is a Samsung digimax 301. It was cheap, and takes decent pics. $118 walmart


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

its okay to have some digital zoom but you need good optical so hey and the research part you got the down a hundred percent good luck choosing


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

specialname76 said:


> what do you think of sonycyber shot?


My parents own three of these and are the best yet.

We had fuji and it wasnt too bad, I have Kodak easyshare and hate it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> We had fuji and it wasnt too bad


Well I dunno but the prob is that it can't go with motion blur and night-time shoots, I can't catch even something moving or my friends in a lil' dim place...
Anyway, Slideway, hope that you'll pick up a good one


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Look into the line of Cannon like the powershot series. Good prices and they have models for everything you want (or don't want). I use the powershot A70 but its old and I'm going to upgrade soon.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a nice little cannon for you to try.

http://www.ritzcamera.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=13190060&storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=10001


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

